# Supplier for Spain



## Alfaz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I am setting up a new business on the Spanish mainland. I am looking for a quick turn around supplier for 10-50 pieces at a time.
The potential supplier will have to ship the items to me here in Spain. I have plans to set up a sublimation workshop here but just to do small runs (under 10) - Any advice or interested supplier please.


----------

